# Who from TC would you like to meet?



## Varick

The more time I spend here, the more I enjoy the many different personalities here. Just wondering who here on TC you would most like to meet in person.

Now the disclaimers because we do seem to have some here who are a bit sensitive:

1. Anyone I do not list does not mean I DON'T want to meet. In fact I would welcome the opportunity to meet anyone here on TC face to face. I am sure There are people that I will forget to list.

2. The reasons that I may list are not the ONLY reasons why I may want to meet them.

3. This is in no order of preference.

Please forgive any misspellings on anyone's moniker

1. Woodduck: 
2. Courac Addict: seems to have a wicked sense of humor
3. HPowders: 
4. KenOC: anyone with a love of history automatically gets a soft spot from me.
5. Ingelou & Taggart: I just get the feeling that spending time with them would feel like having a warm blanket around me.
6. Mahlerian: I could talk (and learn) about music for hours with the man.
7. PetrB: see #6
8. Viloladude: see #6 and given his age, makes it all the more impressive
9. Some Guy. Like Woodduck, extremely rational and logical people are always enjoyable to speak with.
10 Scratchgolf: He likes scotch. Need I say more?
11. Mirepoix: See #10
12: DrMike: we do seem to see eye to eye on a great many things in life
13. Science: I always enjoy meeting people with whom I see very little eye to eye with but show a lot of thought behind their beliefs.
14. Millionrainbows: see #13
15. MarchillianBlair: I think she would be an absolute riot to hang out with.

Plenty more than I can't think of off the top of my head

V


----------



## Taggart

I'll get this off to a cheerful start. Members are reminded of the terms of service



> Do not post comments about other members person on the forum (*unless said comments are unmistakably positive*).


This has the potential to be a fascinating thread. Don't ruin it.


----------



## clavichorder

I'm not sure, I think this is quickly going to degrade into a popularity contest.


----------



## SixFootScowl

How about a grand get together somewhere. Members could bring along their excess CDs for trading. Or course a TalkClassical get together would have to have musical performances by some the members. Could be a lot of fun, but many would not be able to make it, especially from overseas of the location.


----------



## Ingélou

I'd like to meet *everyone I can*.

Unfortunately, I actually had an opportunity to meet a member in the near future, but had to turn it down because after his hernia op, Taggart will be convalescing until just about Christmas. But I hope I'll get to meet this particular *very nice member* again at some point - you know who you are!

This is my dream. I win millions on the lottery, so I stage a big party on the coast near us - maybe hire the Lowestoft Marina Theatre. I ask anyone who can come to invite themselves - maybe help can be provided with overseas air fares - and I compile a list of everyone who is coming. Then I ask them to wear a fun item so that we can all have fun guessing who they are.

For example, hpowders could wear a pithy helmet:









Mirepoix could turn up with a camera round his neck;
Lunasong could wear a coronet of golden snail-shells;
Old-fashioned-girl could sport period costume;
Siegendeslicht could come as a Valkyrie;
violadude could wear a viola necktie - 









Ukko could wear appropriate fancy dress:









Krummhorn could announce his presence by playing one - maybe in a duet with Clavichorder; Moonlight Sonata could come dressed in moonlight-yellow clothing, and Winterreisender draped with icicles; Vaneyes would be wearing golfing gear; Blancrocher a necklace of white pebbles....
And so on.

Maybe we could have Moody appearing on a videolink; and Kieran could round up the Irish contingent, who would add untold gaiety to the gathering.

Well, it would be lovely. But in the absence of meeting *everybody*, I'd settle for meeting anybody at all from my super-duper Friends List; or *anybody who is passing through my Norfolk seaside town* - not an easy thing to do, except for Art Rock & the other Dutch members.

Just anybody - I wish!


----------



## Xaltotun

So many! But some forum names are easier to remember than others, unfortunately! I'll just list some names from the top of my head...

Huilunsoittaja. We'd talk about Finland, Scandinavia, music... I don't know many CM performers!
Aramis. I love his strange sense of humor and serious attitude about art!
Ingelou & Taggart. I've lived a short while in Norwich, one of the best experiences of my life! We'd talk about the city and literature.
Millionrainbows. I adore his (out/cou)rageous way of thinking. We'd talk about Schoenberg and Hegel and Lacan and Beethoven and Wagner and Christ and Buddha...
ComposerOfAvantgarde. The guy is a phenomenon, I'd just like to witness the phenomenon!
SiegendesLicht. _Lederhosen_ on, _Hefeweizen_ to the glass, and let's watch Visconti's _Ludwig II_ from DVD.
Woodduck. More Wagner talk, we'd compare the message of _Lohengrin_ to that of _Parsifal_.

...

So many avatar pictures that I remember, but not the names... like that "Sibelius guy" with the wood engraving, the man and the sword... and others... sorry guys! I love you.


----------



## hpowders

I'm reticent to make a list as I may leave out some folks unwittingly, resulting in depression, sleeping problems, lawsuits, etc.

All I would say to you Varick in particular is I am happy to have made your list! Thanks for thinking of me!! :tiphat:

Perhaps, a "reunion" of sorts among TC'ers would be nice to have some day! :tiphat:

^^^Amazing how those two guys are so synchronized to perfection in removing their hats.


----------



## hpowders

Florestan said:


> How about a grand get together somewhere. Members could bring along their excess CDs for trading. Or course a TalkClassical get together would have to have musical performances by some the members. Could be a lot of fun, but many would not be able to make it, especially from overseas of the location.


The problem is we are spread out all over the world.....

However if we can meet in Hawaii..... :clap:


----------



## Taggart

Our nearest posh seaside town - Southwold has a sign post on the promenade with one arm pointing to sea saying Amsterdam 89 miles and another arm pointing south saying London 110 miles. Says it all really.


----------



## hpowders

Tampa: Southwest, 4423 miles.


----------



## Ukko

I'd like to meet several of the members, but no more than 2 or 3 at a time - because I am uncomfortable in crowds. Some of the several I would like to meet in person mostly because forum staff would not be running interference.


----------



## Ingélou

I would especially like to meet all the moderating team, who were so nice to us, along with all the other lovely people who pm-ed me or who prayed for us, or expressed other good wishes, while Taggart was in hospital. I can't tell you how helpful it is when you're worried out of your skull to have such support. You kind souls would fill a large room, and there'd be dancing afterwards.


----------



## Taggart

hpowders said:


> Tampa: Southwest, 4423 miles.


The settlers from Southwold  went to the Massachusetts Bay Colony in the 1630s, particularly to Hingham, Massachusetts in a party including Rev. Peter Hobart of Hingham, Norfolk who was an assistant vicar of St Edmund's Church, Southwold.

Be fun to see if there are any descendants on TC.


----------



## hpowders

Taggart said:


> The settlers from Southwold  went to the Massachusetts Bay Colony in the 1630s, particularly to Hingham, Massachusetts in a party including Rev. Peter Hobart of Hingham, Norfolk who was an assistant vicar of St Edmund's Church, Southwold.
> 
> Be fun to see if there are any descendants on TC.


I've been to Tanglewood in the Berkshire Mountains of Western Massachusetts to hear (not "see"!!) the Boston Symphony Orchestra. That has to count for something.


----------



## Badinerie

Taggart said:


> Our nearest posh seaside town - Southwold has a sign post on the promenade with one arm pointing to sea saying Amsterdam 89 miles and another arm pointing south saying London 110 miles. Says it all really.


We're luckier than you. Our sign says London 269.1 miles...


----------



## Posie

For me, the OP's list + a few more, especially the moderators. I'd like to meet the Floridians when I move back some day. The Latin Americans, Spaniards, and Germans so I can practice speaking about classical music in Spanish/German.


----------



## hpowders

marinasabina said:


> For me, the OP's list + a few more, especially the moderators. I'd like to meet the Floridians when I move back some day. The Latin Americans, Spaniards, and Germans so I can practice speaking about classical music in Spanish/German.


Hold on. I'm tying my shoes...


----------



## Radames

I'm not going anywhere south of New Jersey. They got big bugs down in the south. I hate big bugs.


----------



## hpowders

Radames said:


> I'm not going anywhere south of New Jersey. They got big bugs down in the south. I hate big bugs.
> 
> View attachment 54478


They're not so big. Now the 'gators....


----------



## hpowders

Ingélou said:


> I'd like to meet *everyone I can*.
> 
> Unfortunately, I actually had an opportunity to meet a member in the near future, but *had to turn it down because after his **hernia op, Taggart will be convalescing *until just about Christmas. But I hope I'll get to meet this particular *very nice member* again at some point - you know who you are!
> 
> This is my dream. I win millions on the lottery, so I stage a big party on the coast near us - maybe hire the Lowestoft Marina Theatre. I ask anyone who can come to invite themselves - maybe help can be provided with overseas air fares - and I compile a list of everyone who is coming. Then I ask them to wear a fun item so that we can all have fun guessing who they are.
> 
> For example, hpowders could wear a pithy helmet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mirepoix could turn up with a camera round his neck;
> Lunasong could wear a coronet of golden snail-shells;
> Old-fashioned-girl could sport period costume;
> Siegendeslicht could come as a Valkyrie;
> violadude could wear a viola necktie -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ukko could wear appropriate fancy dress:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krummhorn could announce his presence by playing one - maybe in a duet with Clavichorder; Moonlight Sonata could come dressed in moonlight-yellow clothing, and Winterreisender draped with icicles; Vaneyes would be wearing golfing gear; Blancrocher a necklace of white pebbles....
> And so on.
> 
> Maybe we could have Moody appearing on a videolink; and Kieran could round up the Irish contingent, who would add untold gaiety to the gathering.
> 
> Well, it would be lovely. But in the absence of meeting *everybody*, I'd settle for meeting anybody at all from my super-duper Friends List; or *anybody who is passing through my Norfolk seaside town* - not an easy thing to do, except for Art Rock & the other Dutch members.
> 
> Just anybody - I wish!


Hold on. I'm writing that excuse down. Sounds practically genuine!! :tiphat:


----------



## Krummhorn

I would like to visit Taggart and his wife ... fine people in every sense of the word. 

I have met, personally, two people so far:

Chi-townPhilly and his lovely wife while vacationing in Philadelphia (2012). We spent most of the day touring various parts of that city and eating at the world famous Gino's Philly Cheese-Steak place. 

Frederik Magle and his wife while vacationing in Denmark (2010). My wife and I were their house guests for almost two weeks. During that visit I also played an organ concert on the JørlundeKirke Frobenius pipe organ that was installed in 2009.

I have met one other, but he is on our parent forum, MIMF ... Mike from Dorset in the UK - that was also in 2010. 

There are others I would like to meet ... not sure if they all want to meet me ... :lol:. There is a good possibility of my wife and I traveling again to the UK ... we both loved being there, especially Salisbury.


----------



## TxllxT

Taggart said:


> Our nearest posh seaside town - Southwold has a sign post on the promenade with one arm pointing to sea saying Amsterdam 89 miles and another arm pointing south saying London 110 miles. Says it all really.











:tiphat: from the other side of the North Sea


----------



## Guest

Varick said:


> The more time I spend here, the more I enjoy the many different personalities here. Just wondering who here on TC you would most like to meet in person.
> 
> Now the disclaimers because we do seem to have some here who are a bit sensitive:
> 
> 1. Anyone I do not list does not mean I DON'T want to meet. In fact I would welcome the opportunity to meet anyone here on TC face to face. I am sure There are people that I will forget to list.
> 
> 2. The reasons that I may list are not the ONLY reasons why I may want to meet them.
> 
> 3. This is in no order of preference.
> 
> Please forgive any misspellings on anyone's moniker
> 
> *12: DrMike: we do seem to see eye to eye on a great many things in life
> *


I'm much less impressive in real life. But I'd take you out for some great Southern BBQ.


----------



## GioCar

Xaltotun said:


> ...
> Aramis. I love his strange sense of humor and serious attitude about art!
> ...


To be honest, I'd like to meet Aramis as well.
Aramis, where are you? Please don't get banned again...


----------



## Varick

One of the reasons why I made this post is because I belong to the biggest cigar society in the world and it was created through the Internet. Before the health nazis took over the world, and especially the U.S. , we used to have multiple get together across the country which often lasted a long weekend. Often people would fly across the country to spend a weekend at one of the bigger events that happened annually.

Friends of mine outside that group would ask me what we did all weekend, and I would answer simply, "Four things: Eat like Kings, Drink like fish, smoke like chimneys, and Laugh our proverbial buttocks off." Through this cigar group, of which I've been a member of for more than 16 years, there have been lifelong and deep friendships that have been made, there have been organized rallies to help certain members who are in need, auctions to raise money for charities, and tons of other events. Yes, there are fights between members, and a few bad apples who try to spoil the fun, but for most involved, it has been an incredibly positive experience.

Now granted, 98% of everyone in this cigar group lives here in the US so organizing get togethers (often with over 100 people attending), as much work it is, is a lot easier than it would be in this forum due to the "global" reach of this web site. 

But it just got me thinking, because I find myself spending more time here lately than on my cigar board. I have found myself intrigued by a great many personalities here (much more than I listed), and it would be great to meet so many here in person.

I just re-read my OP, and realized I never gave a reason for HPowders (even though there are many), but I thoroughly enjoy witty and pithy people. The pithiness is a virtue, that I usually and hopelessly lack. I also have found that not only our tastes I music (composers) seem simpatico, but also our taste in performers seem to jibe as well.

V


----------



## Figleaf

Can I nominate my avatar as the person on here I'd most like to meet? Just kidding- I'd love to meet any or all of the members named above, and many more.


----------



## elgar's ghost

For sure, there are posters whose contributions I especially look out for and enjoy and there are one or two ex-regulars who just vanished who I wouldn't mind seeing back (although there were also one or two who I don't miss at all...), but being a reticent type I'd prefer to keep donning the electronic cloak of anonymity rather than actually meet anyone from here - I'm not trying to be enigmatic and it's certainly nothing personal, so please don't feel offended. 

Nice as the idea is (and I hope some of you do get together), for me it would possibly erode some of the special mystique of the forum itself.


----------



## hpowders

Varick said:


> One of the reasons why I made this post is because I belong to the biggest cigar society in the world and it was created through the Internet. Before the health nazis took over the world, and especially the U.S. , we used to have multiple get together across the country which often lasted a long weekend. Often people would fly across the country to spend a weekend at one of the bigger events that happened annually.
> 
> Friends of mine outside that group would ask me what we did all weekend, and I would answer simply, "Four things: Eat like Kings, Drink like fish, smoke like chimneys, and Laugh our proverbial buttocks off." Through this cigar group, of which I've been a member of for more than 16 years, there have been lifelong and deep friendships that have been made, there have been organized rallies to help certain members who are in need, auctions to raise money for charities, and tons of other events. Yes, there are fights between members, and a few bad apples who try to spoil the fun, but for most involved, it has been an incredibly positive experience.
> 
> Now granted, 98% of everyone in this cigar group lives here in the US so organizing get togethers (often with over 100 people attending), as much work it is, is a lot easier than it would be in this forum due to the "global" reach of this web site.
> 
> But it just got me thinking, because I find myself spending more time here lately than on my cigar board. I have found myself intrigued by a great many personalities here (much more than I listed), and it would be great to meet so many here in person.
> 
> I just re-read my OP, and realized I never gave a reason for HPowders (even though there are many), but I thoroughly enjoy witty and pithy people. The pithiness is a virtue, that I usually and hopelessly lack. I also have found that not only our tastes I music (composers) seem simpatico, but also our taste in performers seem to jibe as well.
> 
> V


Thanks. Yes. I believe in getting straight to the point instead of writing multi-paragraph "explanations".

By the way, I live close to Ybor City in Tampa, a place well-known for their high quality cigars, mostly made by Cuban ex-patriots.


----------



## Manxfeeder

elgars ghost said:


> Nice as the idea is (and I hope some of you do get together), for me it would possibly erode some of the special mystique of the forum itself.


Yeah. There is another TC member by me in Nashville, but I'm afraid if I actually met him, there would some kind of matter-antimatter explosion, and then there go the works of Bach.


----------



## Varick

Manxfeeder said:


> Yeah. There is another TC member by me in Nashville, but I'm afraid if I actually met him, there would some kind of matter-antimatter explosion, and then there go the works of Bach.


I wouldn't worry. Bach transcends physics. His works would still be safe after the explosion.

V


----------



## Varick

Vesuvius and Vaneyes must also be added to the list... Scotch lovers!!!!

See? I told you there were plenty I forgot.

V


----------



## Guest

I too would like to meet lots of the members here but don't like being in large groups. I'd be comfortable with no more than could be fitted in a small hostelry. Ooh, say, the Fat Cat in Norwich...?


----------



## SiegendesLicht

*Huilunsoittaja* - because she seems so be a really nice person
*Taggart & Ingelou* - for the very same reason
*Krummhorn* - I would love to hear him play the organ
*Xaltotun* - I think we could find a lot more to do and talk about than consuming Hefeweizen and watching Ludwig II
*Woodduck*, *Itulian*, *Couchie*, *Chi_townPhilly* and other TC Wagner admirers, all of them together. We could have a big Wagnerian party.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

I'd love to meet all of you! If you decided to be a part of this online community, then you automatically qualify as someone who would be exciting to meet. I don't have enough classical-loving friends in real life, even in music school? Yes, would you believe lots of musicians are just in the field for their instrument alone, and not the cause of classical music? You all here are endowed with something special. The desire to talk about what we do here is a very special character trait.


----------



## Taggart

gog said:


> I too would like to meet lots of the members here but don't like being in large groups. I'd be comfortable with no more than could be fitted in a small hostelry. Ooh, say, the Fat Cat in Norwich...?


Lovely idea, but a bit out of the city. Why not the Adam and Eve? OK it's not a brewery tap, but it does keep some excellent real ales plus it's got a large selection of malts for the whisky drinkers. Plus it's handy for the cathedral so if Krummhorn turned up, we could knock over there and listen to him on the organ.


----------



## Cosmos

Hell, I'd like to meet aNY of you guys!


----------



## Figleaf

Taggart said:


> Lovely idea, but a bit out of the city. Why not the Adam and Eve? OK it's not a brewery tap, but it does keep some excellent real ales plus it's got a large selection of malts for the whisky drinkers. Plus it's handy for the cathedral so if Krummhorn turned up, we could knock over there and listen to him on the organ.


The only Norwich pub I actually know the way to is The Whiffler, where all the alkies hang out at 10.30 a.m. 

(I don't start my morning with a few pints btw- it's where we stop off en route to my parents' place in Cromer!)


----------



## hpowders

I could meet some folks in the Florida Everglades for some down home 'gator hunting.
Perhaps, bring your SO back some alligator shoes or a bag.


----------



## Art Rock

View attachment 54552


One pair please.


----------



## starthrower

I've already done this through another music forum. But those prog rockers can drink me under the table. I can't hang with 'em!


----------



## Taggart

Figleaf said:


> The only Norwich pub I actually know the way to is The Whiffler, where all the alkies hang out at 10.30 a.m.
> 
> (I don't start my morning with a few pints btw- it's where we stop off en route to my parents' place in Cromer!)


We used to pass that before they built the southern bypass. Now we only pass it if we're going up on the Fakenham Road. Funnily enough, if you're coming through Norwich on the inner ring road, you pass (almost) the Fat Cat which is just off the Dereham road.


----------



## Radames

If anyone here goes to Boston for the $9 rush tickets on Thursday or Tuesday evenings they are likely to run into me.


----------



## Ingélou

Radames said:


> If anyone here goes to Boston for the $9 rush tickets on Thursday or Tuesday evenings they are likely to run into me.


Sounds painful!


----------



## ptr

Varick said:


> Vesuvius and Vaneyes must also be added to the list... Scotch lovers!!!!


Maybe we should create a TC Whisky Appreciation Group?

/ptr


----------



## violadude

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I don't have enough classical-loving friends in real life, even in music school? Yes, would you believe lots of musicians are just in the field for their instrument alone, and not the cause of classical music?


Yes, this is very true. At my school too, most of the instrumentalists are not really as interested in classical music as a whole than repertoire that they can play on their instrument and arguing about the superiority of their instrument. This is one aspect that sort of turned me off from the classical instrumentalist world. You get much more interest for music as a whole from the composition majors 

BTW, I think this is mostly an issue for student performers. Most great classical instrumentalists have that interest for music as a whole and, in a way, I don't think you can become great in this field without that interest.


----------



## scratchgolf

ptr said:


> Maybe we should create a TC Whisky Appreciation Group?
> 
> /ptr


First order of business would be banishing any members who spell Whisky with an E. Call it a test of the true.

As for meeting members from TC, there are a few I'd very much like to discuss music with. A brain picking of sorts. As for who'd want to meet me? The only one who's made that claim hinted that alcohol would have to be involved. Then again, it's nearly impossible to meet me when alcohol is not involved.


----------



## Taggart

scratchgolf said:


> First order of business would be banishing any members who spell Whisky with an E. Call it a test of the true.
> 
> As for meeting members from TC, there are a few I'd very much like to discuss music with. A brain picking of sorts. As for who'd want to meet me? The only one who's made that claim hinted that alcohol would have to be involved. Then again, it's nearly impossible to meet me when alcohol is not involved.


If it's good enough for Beethoven, it's good enough for me - pass the jug.


----------



## Blake

Everyone on here seems to be quite lovely lads/ladies. Of course, it would be hard to turn away from hanging out with my fellow malty marsupials.


----------



## Guest

scratchgolf said:


> First order of business would be banishing any members who spell Whisky with an E. Call it a test of the true.
> 
> As for meeting members from TC, there are a few I'd very much like to discuss music with. A brain picking of sorts. As for who'd want to meet me? The only one who's made that claim hinted that alcohol would have to be involved. Then again, it's nearly impossible to meet me when alcohol is not involved.


True friend.

http://www.talkclassical.com/34250-whisky.html


----------



## hpowders

Art Rock said:


> View attachment 54552
> 
> 
> One pair please.


You have to have a pair to hunt a pair.

Won't you join me?

You will never forget your first.


----------



## Guest

Taggart said:


> Lovely idea, but a bit out of the city. Why not the Adam and Eve? OK it's not a brewery tap, but it does keep some excellent real ales plus it's got a large selection of malts for the whisky drinkers. Plus it's handy for the cathedral so if Krummhorn turned up, we could knock over there and listen to him on the organ.


Done. But these things are relative; I'm a Midlander!


----------



## BaronScarpia

Irish whiskEy, normal whisky!

Do I really want to meet anyone from TC? I've got quite clear ideas about what you're all like; I wouldn't want to destroy the rich plethora of colourful individuals I've built up in my little brain-kingdom...


----------



## hpowders

I can understand some folks not wanting to meet other TC'ers. One builds up images of folks and meeting could involve some really traumatic bubble-bursting.


----------



## Guest

hpowders said:


> I can understand some folks not wanting to meet other TC'ers. One builds up images of folks and meeting could involve some really traumatic bubble-bursting.


This is a real possibility. For instance, compared to here on the forum, I'm a lot shorter in real life.


----------



## scratchgolf

BaronScarpia said:


> Irish whiskEy, normal whisky!


Scotch Whisky > Irish Whiskey > Rain Water > American Whiskey > Raw Sewage > Canadian Whisky


----------



## hpowders

gog said:


> This is a real possibility. For instance, compared to here on the forum, I'm a lot shorter in real life.


And I'm a lot taller...

One builds up an image in one's mind of someone's appearance from all these posting interactions and I bet most of the time it's way off!

But I believe many on TC would probably agree, whisky can take care of all that. Jack Daniels is the "old equalizer".


----------



## BaronScarpia

scratchgolf said:


> Scotch Whisky > Irish Whiskey > Rain Water > American Whiskey > Raw Sewage > Canadian Whisky


:lol:

Apparently my post is too short, so this is just placeholder text...


----------



## Blake

hpowders said:


> And I'm a lot taller...
> 
> One builds up an image in one's mind of someone's appearance from all these posting interactions and I bet most of the time it's way off!


Many of us posted pictures.


----------



## hpowders

Vesuvius said:


> Many of us posted pictures.


And well they should as a necessary precaution.

Meanwhile, raw sewage can rather easily be processed into perfectly germ free palatable drinking water.


----------



## clara s

Varick said:


> One of the reasons why I made this post is because I belong to the biggest cigar society in the world and it was created through the Internet. Before the health nazis took over the world, and especially the U.S. , we used to have multiple get together across the country which often lasted a long weekend. Often people would fly across the country to spend a weekend at one of the bigger events that happened annually.
> 
> Friends of mine outside that group would ask me what we did all weekend, and I would answer simply, "Four things: Eat like Kings, Drink like fish, smoke like chimneys, and Laugh our proverbial buttocks off." Through this cigar group, of which I've been a member of for more than 16 years, there have been lifelong and deep friendships that have been made, there have been organized rallies to help certain members who are in need, auctions to raise money for charities, and tons of other events. Yes, there are fights between members, and a few bad apples who try to spoil the fun, but for most involved, it has been an incredibly positive experience.
> 
> Now granted, 98% of everyone in this cigar group lives here in the US so organizing get togethers (often with over 100 people attending), as much work it is, is a lot easier than it would be in this forum due to the "global" reach of this web site.
> 
> But it just got me thinking, because I find myself spending more time here lately than on my cigar board. I have found myself intrigued by a great many personalities here (much more than I listed), and it would be great to meet so many here in person.
> 
> I just re-read my OP, and realized I never gave a reason for HPowders (even though there are many), but I thoroughly enjoy witty and pithy people. The pithiness is a virtue, that I usually and hopelessly lack. I also have found that not only our tastes I music (composers) seem simpatico, but also our taste in performers seem to jibe as well.
> 
> V


nice description

it seems you enjoy this club very much and have some of your best times there

ps by the way, If I knew this hobby of yours, I would mention 
that I like a Cohiba robusto, or a Romeo Y Julieta reserva churchill,
or an Upmann sir winston or
even a Saint Luis Rey double corona handmade with leaves from Vuelta Abajo

well I might be one of the few chosen hahaha

ciao


----------



## Figleaf

I should warn any hopeful ladies that I don't look anything like my avatar. Not even slightly!


----------



## scratchgolf

hpowders said:


> And well they should as a necessary precaution.
> 
> Meanwhile, raw sewage can rather easily be processed into perfectly germ free palatable drinking water.


Thus making it slightly better than Jack Daniels.


----------



## hpowders

Figleaf said:


> I should warn any hopeful ladies that I don't look anything like my avatar. Not even slightly!


Now that you clarified that, be prepared for a huge PM rush!!! :lol::lol:


----------



## Blake

scratchgolf said:


> Thus making it slightly better than Jack Daniels.


Haha, there are some good bourbons. Mainly from the lesser known craft distilleries. But pound for pound, they don't quite do it like Scotch.


----------



## clara s

Figleaf said:


> I should warn any hopeful ladies that I don't look anything like my avatar. Not even slightly!


as long as you play skilful tennis,

you are a master in chess,

you speak 4 languages,

you have 2 PhDs

and you are an expert in fugue,

then looks are of minor importance


----------



## Crudblud

I don't think I want to meet any of you, I'd be too afraid of making an *** of myself to be good company.


----------



## aleazk

clara s said:


> as long as you play skilful tennis,
> 
> you are a master in chess,
> 
> you speak 4 languages,
> 
> you have 2 PhDs
> 
> and you are an expert in fugue,
> 
> then looks are of minor importance


My current datasheet is:

zero tennis.... and zero sports in general (though in relatively 'good' shape............)

mediocre chess player.... but I can play piano at a decent level!

2 and 1/2 languages only

I'm on my way for 'just' my first PhD

I have studied in detail and played a couple of fugues

Jeez, I have work to do! Particularly in the language, sports and PhD department!


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> as long as you play skilful tennis,
> 
> you are a master in chess,
> 
> you speak 4 languages,
> 
> you have 2 PhDs
> 
> and you are an expert in fugue,
> 
> then looks are of minor importance


Oh good!! No PM distractions for moi!!!


----------



## hpowders

Vesuvius said:


> Haha, there are some good bourbons. Mainly from the lesser known craft distilleries. But pound for pound, they don't quite do it like Scotch.


JD got me through some very trying evenings when I was an adolescent. Tasted fine to me.

But what do I know? I'm drinking purified sewage out of the tap, just like the rest of you.


----------



## clara s

aleazk said:


> My current datasheet is:
> 
> zero tennis.... and zero sports in general (though in relatively 'good' shape............)
> 
> mediocre chess player.... but I can play piano at a decent level!
> 
> 2 and 1/2 languages only
> 
> I'm on my way for 'just' my first PhD
> 
> I have studied in detail and played a couple of fugues
> 
> Jeez, I have work to do! Particularly in the language, sports and PhD department!


not bad, not bad at all

you still have time

1. tennis classes start on Monday with Nadal

2. I forgot to tell you, knowledge of chinese counts for 2

3. Decency in piano playing is considered as a comparative advantage hahaha


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> Oh good!! No PM distractions for moi!!!


Visitor messages are welcome


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> Visitor messages are welcome


Ha! Ha! Not sure if my visitor messaging is even working. I should test it.


----------



## aleazk

clara s said:


> not bad, not bad at all
> 
> you still have time
> 
> 1. tennis classes start on Monday with Nadal
> 
> 2. I forgot to tell you, knowledge of chinese counts for 2
> 
> 3. Decency in piano playing is considerd as a comparative advantage hahaha


I asked Rafa. He told me that I'm not good looking enough as to be good at tennis!


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> Ha! Ha! Not sure if my visitor messaging is even working. I should test it.


that's why I fixed mine today, in case... hahaha


----------



## Varick

Ah yes, I forgot our ptr is also a connoisseur of fine spirits as well. Add him to my list.



clara s said:


> nice description
> 
> it seems you enjoy this club very much and have some of your best times there
> 
> ps by the way, If I knew this hobby of yours, I would mention
> that I like a Cohiba robusto, or a Romeo Y Julieta reserva churchill,
> or an Upmann sir winston or
> even a Saint Luis Rey double corona handmade with leaves from Vuelta Abajo
> 
> well I might be one of the few chosen hahaha
> 
> ciao


Well damn! That just put you on the TOP of my list. Those are some fine smokes you listed there.



Vesuvius said:


> Haha, there are some good bourbons. Mainly from the lesser known craft distilleries. But pound for pound, they don't quite do it like Scotch.


I'm with ya, however (and most unfortunately), when it comes to quality of distillation and crafting, American bourbons are starting to significantly pull away from single malt scotches. Such a shame, I just can't get deep into bourbons. A few are OK but there is a taste profile that I just can't gel with.

There has been a reduction in quality overall in the Scottish distilleries and it is causing quite a stir in the industry. I'm not quite sure what the cause is, but it's getting a bit frustrating considering the ever increasing prices they are charging for their juice.



Crudblud said:


> I don't think I want to meet any of you, I'd be too afraid of making an *** of myself to be good company.


Yeah, but there are really FUN ways to make an *** of oneself.

V


----------



## clara s

aleazk said:


> I asked Rafa. He told me that I'm not good looking enough as to be good at tennis!


If I were you, I would immediately turn to an other tennis instructor

Federer might have different entry qualifications 

by the way what area is your current PhD?


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> as long as you play skilful tennis,
> 
> you are a master in chess,
> 
> you speak 4 languages,
> 
> you have 2 PhDs
> 
> and you are an expert in fugue,
> 
> then looks are of minor importance


Unless you just happen to be Ronaldo, then forget everything except the last qualification! :lol::lol:


----------



## clara s

hpowders said:


> Unless you just happen to be Ronaldo, then forget everything except the last qualification! :lol::lol:


ssssssssss

I do not want Irina to see this


----------



## hpowders

clara s said:


> ssssssssss
> 
> I do not want Irina to see this


On a classical music forum? Your secret is as safe here as it would be on a piece of paper in a safe deposit box on Mars!


----------



## ptr

Varick said:


> There has been a reduction in quality overall in the Scottish distilleries and it is causing quite a stir in the industry. I'm not quite sure what the cause is, but it's getting a bit frustrating considering the ever increasing prices they are charging for their juice.


One unfortunate possibility for this trend is the fact that many of the "big" distilleries are owned by the (foreign owned) giant's of the Alcohol industry that unfortunately are more interested in revenue then they are in quality!

/ptr


----------



## hpowders

Forget all my quality posts. On TC, It all boils down (pun intended) to whisky.


----------



## scratchgolf

ptr said:


> One unfortunate possibility for this trend is the fact that many of the "big" distilleries are owned by the (foreign owned) giant's of the Alcohol industry that unfortunately are more interested in revenue then they are in quality!
> 
> /ptr


I attribute it to basic economics as well. Many of the smaller stores where I've lived will pull the likes of Lagavulin, Oban, and Talisker from the shelves in favor of a larger supply of Jack Daniels, Absolut, Captain Morgan, and Hennessy. When they offer Scotch Whisky, it's in the form of Dewars, Johnnie Walker, and Chivas.


----------



## aleazk

clara s said:


> If I were you, I would immediately turn to an other tennis instructor
> 
> Federer might have different entry qualifications
> 
> by the way what area is your current PhD?


Oh, if I told you that, I would gain many points in the nerd department and my very decent datasheet would fall apart!


----------



## MoonlightSonata

Badinerie said:


> We're luckier than you. Our sign says London 269.1 miles...


If I had a sign, it would be London ~12000 miles. Hooray for air travel!


----------



## clara s

aleazk said:


> Oh, if I told you that, I would gain many points in the nerd department and my very decent datasheet would fall apart!


you may proceed

I will not be scared or scream, I promise


----------



## OlivierM

Well I'd surely like to meet people, but, staying realistic, from the Paris area.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

clavichorder said:


> I'm not sure, I think this is quickly going to degrade into a popularity contest.


Wah! sob! cry! - - - - - - just as well the Hermit didn't want to meet anyone anyway!


----------



## Headphone Hermit

hpowders said:


> I'm reticent to make a list as I may leave out some folks unwittingly, resulting in *depression, sleeping problems*, lawsuits, etc.


Too late, pal! Too late!


----------



## Couac Addict

Taggart said:


> Our nearest posh seaside town - Southwold has a sign post on the promenade with one arm pointing to sea saying Amsterdam 89 miles and another arm pointing south saying London 110 miles. Says it all really.


...and a rowboat for your convenience.


----------



## Taggart

Couac Addict said:


> ...and a rowboat for your convenience.


Nah, only on the boating lake!


----------



## omega

Perhaps a lesson with hpowders would make crystallography less boring...


----------



## hpowders

omega said:


> Perhaps a lesson with hpowders would make crystallography less boring...


 I've always gotten such good vibrations from the study of subatomic particles. I do crystal lattices too. Such beautiful patterns.

For a son and daughter's names:

Orbital and Crystal.

"Hey Orbital!! If you want to eat dinner tonight, take out the damn trash!!"

Has a nice ring to it.


----------



## omega

hpowders said:


> For a son and daughter's names: Orbital and Crystal.


I know someone who called his goldfish electron since he kept going in circles in his aquarium.


----------



## satoru

omega said:


> Perhaps a lesson with hpowders would make crystallography less boring...


OK, I actually did a search on TC to see if ever anybody said that "crystallography is boring" and relieved to find actually no mention of "crystallography" in the whole site other than the above post. I have a tendency not to see a joke immediately (not to mention the high frequency of my own jokes not been understood at all), but... :devil:


----------



## hpowders

omega said:


> I know someone who called his goldfish electron since he kept going in circles in his aquarium.


Going in circles is not enough. The fish must vibrate at the same time.


----------



## Cheyenne

The hell with choosing: let's just all get together and hope less than three people get beaten up over musical disagreements.


----------



## Mahlerian

Cheyenne said:


> The hell with choosing: let's just all get together and hope less than three people get beaten up over musical disagreements.


I'd rather just talk about the things that the people around me enjoy...


----------



## MoonlightSonata

hpowders said:


> Going in circles is not enough. The fish must vibrate at the same time.


Quantum-entangled fish: Double servings for the same price!


----------



## Mahlerian

MoonlightSonata said:


> Quantum-entangled fish: Double servings for the same price!


Yeah, but I'm never quite sure if I'm full or not...


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

The hell with choosing: let's just all get together and hope less than three people get beaten up over musical disagreements.

Yes. Let's hope there's some good Belgian Ale, British Stouts, or German beers so SomeGuy and I can have a good civil debate. Otherwise... well I suspect I have the advantage of age and size in my favor. You know us artists; most of us are burly dudes... needing to cut stretchers, stretch canvas, build studio walls, etc... I'll bring the Marschallin along to distract him... just to be safe. :devil:


----------



## hpowders

MoonlightSonata said:


> Quantum-entangled fish: Double servings for the same price!


The fish must demonstrate that it can impersonate both a particle and a wave at the same time in no uncertain terms.


----------



## Couac Addict

omega said:


> I know someone who called his goldfish electron since he kept going in circles in his aquarium.


----------



## Guest

Mahlerian said:


> I'd rather just talk about the things that the people around me enjoy...


You mean to say that your ideal meeting with another TC member doesn't include vicious bouts of mudslinging over tonality?


----------



## Taggart

hpowders said:


> The fish must demonstrate that it can impersonate both a particle and a wave at the same time in no uncertain terms.


If the fish waves it tail, does that count?


----------



## hpowders

Taggart said:


> If the fish waves it tail, does that count?


If it's a gefilte fish, I would like to see that!


----------



## Taggart

hpowders said:


> If it's a gefilte fish, I would like to see that!


That's a variant of Schrodinger's cat isn't it - it both waves and not waves until the probability function collapses. Much like this advert:


----------



## hpowders

Yes. I believe "Schrödinger and the Cat" was Prokofiev's original idea for a fairy tale set to atonal music. However, under Communist pressure, he dumbed it down to the very much tonal "Peter and the Wolf".

The _Schrödinger Equation_ caused many a student in Physical Chemistry 101 to _wave_ buh-bye.


----------



## Mahlerian

arcaneholocaust said:


> You mean to say that your ideal meeting with another TC member doesn't include vicious bouts of mudslinging over tonality?


I prefer the term "vigorous debates" myself, but no, if I met anyone from here I'd try my best to be as amicable as possible! I'm sure Woodduck and I would talk about Wagner instead of Mahler, Mozart, Debussy, or Schoenberg.


----------



## PetrB

Cheyenne said:


> The hell with choosing: let's just all get together and hope less than three people get beaten up over musical disagreements.


a-yep: set us all in a (lovely) contained environment for two weeks and let Apollo sort it out


----------



## SeptimalTritone

I really want to meet PetrB.

It's like... everybody's heard of the bogeyman, but nobody's actually seen him.

I would be in such awe. I would do my little bow, and give him a big Japanese hug.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

SeptimalTritone said:


> I really want to meet PetrB.
> 
> It's like... everybody's heard of the bogeyman, but nobody's actually seen him.
> 
> I would be in such awe. I would do my little bow, and give him a big Japanese hug.


Haha, it's fun keeping certain members matched with their unchanging avatar pics, though. For a bit of mystery. That picture IS PetrB. Some sort of Rorschach Blot or Chipped paint thing. By the way, if it's a Rorschach Blot, I see two profiles of a face, one looking to the left and one looking to the right.


----------



## Guest

Honestly I just want to have a cigarette with PetrB.


----------



## aleazk

The only shape I distinguish there is that of a butterfly.


----------



## trazom

aleazk said:


> The only shape I distinguish there is that of a butterfly.


Ohhhh!! I thought it was a secret cryptograph message from Petr telling me to kill people.:lol:

Edit: That was meant to be a joke; tasteless and morbid, I know, but just a joke. please don't report me!


----------



## arpeggio

*In Real Life*



Crudblud said:


> I don't think I want to meet any of you, I'd be too afraid of making an *** of myself to be good company.


I am with you. I am afraid that in real life I would come across as a real jerk 

I have met one member, RonP. I help him get into the Reston Orchestra. That encounter went well.


----------



## Couac Addict

I'd be the first to push someone and over and steal their shoes.


----------



## MoonlightSonata

hpowders said:


> The fish must demonstrate that it can impersonate both a particle and a wave at the same time in no uncertain terms.


Maybe it just has to be crumbed and battered at the same time...


----------



## Ingélou

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Haha, it's fun keeping certain members matched with their unchanging avatar pics, though. For a bit of mystery. That picture IS PetrB. Some sort of Rorschach Blot or Chipped paint thing. By the way, if it's a Rorschach Blot, I see two profiles of a face, one looking to the left and one looking to the right.


I can see the faces, but I think PetrB's avatar gives it away. *He's a Time Lord*. The preternatural knowledge - the mysterious appearances and disappearances - the sardonic sense of humour* - the feeling we all get that he's not just yer average man on the Clapham Omnibus.

*Makes sense!* If you look at the original opening of Dr Who, the bit just before the letters DOCTOR WHO appear is just like PetrB's blotch-pattern. 






*If you watch closely, just before the caption DOCTOR WHO becomes clear, it actually reads DOCTOR OHO!


----------



## Ukko

PetrB is too sensible/knowledgeable to be a flesh&blood person, I think. Probably a computer construct. An ingenious construct though, able to convincingly express disgust with lazy thinking AND to appreciate moody's posting style.


----------



## PetrB

SeptimalTritone said:


> I really want to meet PetrB.
> 
> It's like... everybody's heard of the bogeyman, but nobody's actually seen him.
> 
> I would be in such awe. I would do my little bow, and give him a big Japanese hug.


From my 'tone' I think a lot of people think I'm a [email protected]@ dawg who gives no quarter: actually, I'm a

*Softie
1. A person who is very tender-hearted when it comes to people and animals. A compassionate and gentle person, sometimes not always apparent from their rougher exterior....*

Ergo: Hugs are good


----------



## PetrB

Ukko said:


> PetrB is too sensible/knowledgeable to be a flesh&blood person, I think. Probably a computer construct. An ingenious construct though, able to convincingly express disgust with lazy thinking AND to appreciate moody's posting style.


Love ya, man. :tiphat:---------------


----------



## PetrB

Ingélou said:


> I can see the faces, but I think PetrB's avatar gives it away. *He's a Time Lord*. The preternatural knowledge - the mysterious appearances and disappearances - the sardonic sense of humour* - the feeling we all get that he's not just yer average man on the Clapham Omnibus.
> 
> *Makes sense!* If you look at the original opening of Dr Who, the bit just before the letters DOCTOR WHO appear is just like PetrB's blotch-pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If you watch closely, just before the caption DOCTOR WHO becomes clear, it actually reads DOCTOR OHO!


Oh, if only, then I would be truly _wise!_

The flattery through this thread re: 'petrb' has got me near to blushing... so I owe a debt to all who have said anything, because at my age, to realize one can still blush is pretty amazing.


----------



## PetrB

trazom said:


> Ohhhh!! I thought it was a secret cryptograph message from Petr telling me to kill people.:lol:
> 
> Edit: That was meant to be a joke; tasteless and morbid, I know, but just a joke. please don't report me!


Oh, laddie, we share a fondness for black humor


----------



## PetrB

DiesIraeVIX said:


> Haha, it's fun keeping certain members matched with their unchanging avatar pics, though. For a bit of mystery. That picture IS PetrB. Some sort of Rorschach Blot or Chipped paint thing. By the way, if it's a Rorschach Blot, I see two profiles of a face, one looking to the left and one looking to the right.


Well, I am more than fond of saying that 'the meaning of music' is, for every individual listener, like an aural Rorschach Blot... so I'm kinda happy you see the avatar that way.

It is a photo of an antique tin ceiling tile with some of the paint flaked off. I'm sure I cleaned it up a bit.


----------



## PetrB

arcaneholocaust said:


> Honestly I just want to have a cigarette with PetrB.


Organic, Turkish blend, pre-fab filtered tubes, strong, smooth, and I'd be happy to fabricate a few -- we'll have them with coffee (for me, quad espresso) and for you, the beverage of your choice... if this is out and about, we'll probably be out on the street to smoke


----------



## PetrB

Taggart said:


> That's a variant of Schrodinger's cat isn't it - it both waves and not waves until the probability function collapses. Much like this advert:


Here, kitty, kitty: there, kitty, kitty...


----------



## PetrB

*I'd really like to meet everyone!*

When I saw how many comments about this self were in this thread, I felt a want to give it, and all of you, much more 'attention' than my previous brief entry.

I'd love to meet everyone.... I've a hunch that I would find some of those who may even think of me as adversary or jerk, as likable as anyone else... truly believing almost everyone, in general, is way more than 'alright.' 

I've had this fantasy (subsidized by a billionaire patron, of course) where a fine place, the American southwest desert, or any number of places about the globe, is chosen as a retreat. It has superb and highly characteristic lodgings: bungalows for couples, bunk rooms for the younger or more adventurous. Those are replete, each with a music room, a pair of grand pianos, room for other instruments, music stands, recording and computer equipment loaded with music software, great sound samples, synthesizers, etc. There is a larger hall for performances.

We are all, all expenses paid, flown in (pets are also accommodated, included in being flown in, all leave of absences from work secured (and salary-compensated by the patron), school is out, and we get, say, several weeks to one month together. The bungalows / bunk rooms have all the amenities, while there is also a dining hall, an accessible communal kitchen. Of course there are also a swimming pool, sports field (for those who must, tennis courts, gym, sauna, steam room. Maybe even horses and riding.

Those who play and comp get to work and play together, maybe having begun to prepare some chosen repertoire prior the get together for ensemble performances, recitals, etc.

Long-term friendships are made and secured: everyone has one of those times so good that it is well-remembered for the rest of their life.

"Wouldn't it be loverly?"


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

PetrB said:


> sauna,


I go for that. :tiphat:


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

I hope the authors put their best in their books. Lovely characters nonetheless. Anyhow, I don't exist, If you meet me you are either dead _or else_.


----------



## Sid James

Varick said:


> The more time I spend here, the more I enjoy the many different personalities here. Just wondering who here on TC you would most like to meet in person...


I've managed to develop a sense of rapport and been in relaxed conversations with a number of members, mostly (but not limited to) being regular contributors to current listening thread (and more recently, I've been more active on the non-classical listening thread too).

It's been fairly enjoyable there, and I would hope that real life discussions of music and other things would be equally as good. There's a sense of acceptance but also just having a bit of fun too.

So those are the people here, and if I named them, I would inevitably leave somebody out.


----------



## Varick

PetrB said:


> When I saw how many comments about this self were in this thread, I felt a want to give it, and all of you, much more 'attention' than my previous brief entry.
> 
> I'd love to meet everyone.... I've a hunch that I would find some of those who may even think of me as adversary or jerk, as likable as anyone else... truly believing almost everyone, in general, is way more than 'alright.'
> 
> I've had this fantasy (subsidized by a billionaire patron, of course) where a fine place, the American southwest desert, or any number of places about the globe, is chosen as a retreat. It has superb and highly characteristic lodgings: bungalows for couples, bunk rooms for the younger or more adventurous. Those are replete, each with a music room, a pair of grand pianos, room for other instruments, music stands, recording and computer equipment loaded with music software, great sound samples, synthesizers, etc. There is a larger hall for performances.
> 
> We are all, all expenses paid, flown in (pets are also accommodated, included in being flown in, all leave of absences from work secured (and salary-compensated by the patron), school is out, and we get, say, several weeks to one month together. The bungalows / bunk rooms have all the amenities, while there is also a dining hall, an accessible communal kitchen. Of course there are also a swimming pool, sports field (for those who must, tennis courts, gym, sauna, steam room. Maybe even horses and riding.
> 
> Those who play and comp get to work and play together, maybe having begun to prepare some chosen repertoire prior the get together for ensemble performances, recitals, etc.
> 
> Long-term friendships are made and secured: everyone has one of those times so good that it is well-remembered for the rest of their life.
> 
> "Wouldn't it be loverly?"


Well, after I win the $321,000,000 lottery tomorrow night, I'll set it all up.

V


----------



## Ukko

Sid James said:


> I've managed to develop a sense of rapport and been in relaxed conversations with a number of members, mostly (but not limited to) being regular contributors to current listening thread (and more recently, I've been more active on the non-classical listening thread too).
> 
> It's been fairly enjoyable there, and I would hope that real life discussions of music and other things would be equally as good. There's a sense of acceptance but also just having a bit of fun too.
> 
> So those are the people here, and if I named them, I would inevitably leave somebody out.


I've been picking on Sid for years now, and he seems to have grok'd from the start the spirit of those finger pokes.

BTW Sid, that there post is practically a masterpiece of brevity.


----------



## Guest

At least PetrB doesn't seem totally averse to meeting me. The rest of you can go to h...ave a nice day.


----------



## Ukko

A leisurely dinner and evening in a relaxed (to start with anyway) atmosphere with PetrB, some guy, StLukes and aleazk... I wouldn't have a useful word to contribute, but no matter; an occasional nod, lifted eyebrow (I can lift my left eyebrow alone), low voiced mmm... sure, I could swing it. 

The same arrangement with Ingelou and Taggart would be fine too; I could refresh my Icelandic Sagas reading beforehand, so as to resemble consciousness.

The Norwegian and the Dane and the samurai, that would be another one.

And I'd like to spend an hour or two with moody.

There are others, but the odds that they would eventually bolt are pretty high.

Ah well, 'if wishes were horses...'


----------



## Marschallin Blair

StlukesguildOhio said:


> The hell with choosing: let's just all get together and hope less than three people get beaten up over musical disagreements.
> 
> Yes. Let's hope there's some good Belgian Ale, British Stouts, or German beers so SomeGuy and I can have a good civil debate. Otherwise... well I suspect I have the advantage of age and size in my favor. You know us artists; most of us are burly dudes... needing to cut stretchers, stretch canvas, build studio walls, etc... I'll bring the Marschallin along to distract him... just to be safe. :devil:


Bla' got slay.

Just give me some platforms and a runway and he'll guaranteed gag on all the eleganza. _;D_

-- You're safe.


----------



## Badinerie

PetrB said:


> I've had this fantasy (subsidized by a billionaire patron, of course) where a fine place, the American southwest desert, or any number of places about the globe, is chosen as a retreat. It has superb and highly characteristic lodgings: bungalows for couples, bunk rooms for the younger or more adventurous. Those are replete, each with a music room, a pair of grand pianos, room for other instruments, music stands, recording and computer equipment loaded with music software, great sound samples, synthesizers, etc. There is a larger hall for performances.
> 
> We are all, all expenses paid, flown in (pets are also accommodated, included in being flown in, all leave of absences from work secured (and salary-compensated by the patron), school is out, and we get, say, several weeks to one month together. The bungalows / bunk rooms have all the amenities, while there is also a dining hall, an accessible communal kitchen. Of course there are also a swimming pool, sports field (for those who must, tennis courts, gym, sauna, steam room. Maybe even horses and riding.
> 
> Those who play and comp get to work and play together, maybe having begun to prepare some chosen repertoire prior the get together for ensemble performances, recitals, etc.
> "


"And this one time at Bandcamp?"......:lol:


----------



## Taggart

Richannes Wrahms said:


> I hope the authors put their best in their books. Lovely characters nonetheless. Anyhow, I don't exist, If you meet me you are either dead _or else_.


The Urban Spaceman?


----------

